
Simulating Supply and Demand (12 min. animated video) - mettamage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNtKXWNKGN8
======
mettamage
The video made a lot of intuitive sense mathematically due to the animations,
just like 3Blue1Brown does.

I wonder what other sources regarding this topic would be good to learn. I'm
very interested in knowing more about it.

